
Ask HN: How to educate clients in Software Development process - dr_robert
Hello HN community, I&#x27;m having issues dealing with a client who paid me to develop their digital product. The client is no a tech guy, so he pressure us to get thing faster but without any logic behind, and we are working just to deliver, and i don&#x27;t like to work like that. What&#x27;s the best way to onboard my client in the in and outs of software development?
======
throwaway888abc
You can share the progress of current work. Milestones achieved etc. What's
missing, what are the next steps, schedule. Etc.Etc. He probably don't know
that you are making good progress towards goals sets. Be more transparent.

------
codegeek
Teach them about what "in scope" "out of scope" and "scope creep" mean.

